# .22



## SRobles (Jun 12, 2007)

Who here hunts with one and wha type of game can I get with one? And are they good to get rid of preditors?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

A good .22 is one of the most versatile firearms you can have on the homestead. They're cheap and fun to shoot and give little noise and recoil. You can hunt squirrels, rabbits, kill ***** and possums in the henhouse with them, and they're great for coyotes or rogue dogs at medium to close range. You CAN kill a deer with perfect shot placement, but it's not recommended, and is illegal in most states.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

I use mine for small critters.......rattle snakes, skunks and coyotes.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

If you go to a larger shell like a .22 maginum you will be able to kill anything except deer and large game. I used a 410 gase shotgun along with my .22 toget mast amall game. For large game i use a 30-30 and a 20 gauge shotgun or larger. For what you are talking about a .22 would be great.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

If one was to stop and think about the availability, types, models, types of shells, and etc.
I would hazzard a guess that the .22 has been used to kill more animals throughout modern history than any other caliber since its introduction.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

doc623 said:


> If one was to stop and think about the availability, types, models, types of shells, and etc.
> I would hazzard a guess that the .22 has been used to kill more animals throughout modern history than any other caliber since its introduction.


 I'd be inclined to believe that to be true, except for the American Bison. 60 million of them were not killed with .22s. :hobbyhors


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I hunted rabbits and squirell both when I was growing up with a .22 . I will admit to missing more rabbits than I hit with the little single shot I had, But the squirells didn't have much of a chance. A 22 long is good for just about any small to medium game. 
Dennis


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Here in the hills years ago a .22 was about all most people had, a shotgun was second, and a few people had deer rifles. I can remember when the deer were still few and people would use a shotgun and slugs, as they couldn't justify purchasing a deer rifle, to hunt deer when they were lucky if they even seen one..


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

If you were to shoot a Bear or Mountain Lion with a .22LR, you are just gonna make it mad!!!!!! Otherwise, it is a good cartridge to plink with, and for hunting small game. Deer, if they are dumb like the ones here and stand 10feet from you staring, then yes you could kill one with a .22LR..

Unless they are prohibited for use/ hunting in your area. Only shotguns allowed (all center fire rifle calibers, rimfire .22 caliber prohibited) - like in the Southern half of the Lower Peninsula of Michigan where I am from. 

I do own several rifles and pistols in .22LR, and have bricks (500 rounds) of ammunition stashed away. Use .22LR Hollow Point jacketed, or full jacketed ammunition in a semi-automatic weapon. The lead non jacketed ammo will misfeed eventualy. That is my practical expereince with the .22LR caliber that I have been firing since I was a youngster many years ago.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Our best seller was a Ruger 10/22. I may pick one up tommorrow before New Jerseys passes more laws to punish me for the crime they refuse to address.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

jross said:


> Our best seller was a Ruger 10/22. I may pick one up tommorrow before New Jerseys passes more laws to punish me for the crime they refuse to address.


Yeah, isn't it amazing that every time someones takes a gun and kills a lot people, they want to take the guns away from the people that didn't do it?


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

tyusclan said:


> Yeah, isn't it amazing that every time someones takes a gun and kills a lot people, they want to take the guns away from the people that didn't do it?


I bought a Mossberg bolt .22 although a Ruger 10/22 was my first choice. I cannot hunt with it in New Jersey, but it will be handy for the annual woodchuck visitation and it cost $119 at Dick's. I thought the paperwork in this socialist republic was bad when I sold guns. It is worse now because of the stuff over the BAFT form 4477 that NJ requires. I am going to put my old 3x9x40 on it to see how many shots it takes to destroy the reticle, then I will put a proper .22 scope on it.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

The Ruger 10/22 is a good rifle. I have a 10/22, a Mossberg bolt action 22 and a bolt action single shot springfield 22 they all are great to shoot..


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

If its brain is smaller than a tennis ball, you can kill it with a 22 slug.

thats a good rule keep in mind, assuming you can hit the center of the tennis ball.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I shoot a Marlin 881, most of the time I'm using a .22LR.

The trigger has been worked over, and pull weight is a hair less than 3 pounds. It has a Tasco World Class Plus on the receiver.

With the right ammo, it will shoot 1" groups...at 100 yards. Surprisingly, it shoots Federal Lightnings quite well.

A trick to get the best accuracy from any .22: Find what ammo it prefers...and it will have preferences. Secondly, 22LR headspaces on the rim, one of few cartridges to do so. Take a set of calipers, and segregate your ammo by rim thickness...your groups will tighten up.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

I shot a pregnant yard cat the other day with a .22, good clean kill.

3 male cats remain.

Maybe 2 of them will wander off.


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a old Remington Nylon 66 given to by my father when I was about 6 years old. I have killed many things with it over the years (mainly squirrel and rabbits) I love that little gun and will never part with it. I have also used it to teach all 3 of my kids to shoot over the years.


----------

